# είναι ιδέα μου



## Perseas

Γεια σας,

Πώς θα πούμε στα αγγλικά "είναι ιδέα μου"; Π.χ. "Κάνει κρύο ή είναι ιδέα μου"; 
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Acestor

Ένας τρόπος, φίλτατε, είναι με το "or is it just my imagination?".

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q="or+is+it+just+my+imagination"


----------



## Acestor

Παρόμοιο το "or am I imagining it?".


----------



## Perseas

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.


----------



## sereine

Perseas said:


> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.


Hello, I hope you don't mind me adding 'or is it just me?'
as in the typical question posed by menopausal women ' Is it hot in here, or is it just me?'


----------



## Perseas

sereine said:


> Hello, I hope you don't mind me adding 'or is it just me?'
> as in the typical question posed by menopausal women ' Is it hot in here, or is it just me?'


Hello,
As I read here, you use this phrase when you're complaining about something.
https://www.phrasemix.com/phrases/is-it-just-me-or-question
On the other side, basically you are not complaining when you use the Greek phrase.


----------



## sereine

Perseas said:


> Hello,
> As I read here, you use this phrase when you're complaining about something.
> https://www.phrasemix.com/phrases/is-it-just-me-or-question
> On the other side, basically you are not complaining when you use the Greek phrase.


That's true. Thanks.


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> Hello,
> As I read here, you use this phrase when you're complaining about something.
> https://www.phrasemix.com/phrases/is-it-just-me-or-question
> On the other side, basically you are not complaining when you use the Greek phrase.


I think PhraseMix is a bit misleading. I don't think "Is it just me or..." is _necessarily_ a complaint.  You could say "Is it just me or is this wine better than the first bottle?" I think Sereine is right to pick up that it is an equivalent of "or is it (just) my imagination?" My  impression is the latter is slightly stronger. 

PhraseMix is definitely wrong to insist that "is it just me..." has to be at the beginning of the sentence. It can be at the end ("or is it..." etc.) but again my feeling is there is sometimes a subtle difference with the tone of voice, though others may disagree. It can be an afterthought slightly toning down a comment, possibly out of politeness. 

For the sake of completeness both phrases, with or without their variants, can be at the beginning or end of a sentence.


----------



## Perseas

Τhank you both for your posts!


----------



## velisarius

Perseas said:


> Κάνει κρύο ή είναι ιδέα μου ;



This could also be thought of as a complaint or as a hint that the heating should be turned on. The English "is it just me?" seems to me to be a very good translation of the remark, and of similar remarks that spring to mind.


----------



## Perseas

I see, velisarius. It's all clear now!


----------

